# Police Clearance Certificate



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

I am originally from Sri Lanka. I have been living in Bahrain for the past 20 years. Is it required for me to get a PCC from Sri Lanka as well as from Bahrain. Since I have not lived in Sri Lanka for more than 2 weeks during the 20year period. :confused2:


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not sure what the rule is, but just in case I got police checks from all the countries I ever lived.

Good luck.

Busyte


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

we lived in australia 2001 to 2003 and UK rest of the time, we put all addresses as required on the visa application and when our case officer emailed to ask us to supply PCC they specifically said we had to have PCC for the UK and federal police clearances for Australia

I assume therefore, that if your case officer wants them for Sri Lanka they will specifically say so


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You need to take clearance from all countries you satyed in last 10 years for more than a year. in your case you do not need to take it from sri lanka


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I checked the website and it says:
Penal Clearances (for each country you have lived in for more than 1 year in the past ten years)
So looks like you don't need it from Sri lanka.


----------

